# Fuente lesson



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Be careful what you write.

I jokingly made a comment a few months ago about my Fuente-less Friday, and our resident Fuente-stein decided that this would be a problem he was going to correct. As we know, @kacey doesn't do well with subtle hints or gentle nudges, and he held true to form with this Fuente lesson.










Having only smoked a Short Story or two in the past, you can only imagine how well this was received.

Thank you @kacey, I'm extremely grateful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice one @kacey


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Whoa! Fantastic display of Fuente friendship. Nice one @kacey


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice indeed! Enjoy those Scott!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> Be careful what you write.
> 
> I jokingly made a comment a few months ago about my Fuente-less Friday, and our resident Fuente-stein decided that this would be a problem he was going to correct. As we know, @*kacey* doesn't do well with subtle hints or gentle nudges, and he held true to form with this Fuente lesson.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy the hat. :vs_cool:
Figured a little swag would do ya good. No more #NoFuenteFridays :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
Enjoy the sticks.


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Great Fuente bomb!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow! Great bomb!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That's a hit Thais gonna hurt for a while. Very nice!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

@kacey strikes again!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

SHITE!!! That’s a grand Fuente assortment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Very nice line up, enjoy!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Pig Roast


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Daa-yum!!


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

That will keep your Friday's busy for a little while! Very nice @kacey!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Nice!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

What nice Fuente goodness you sent there @kacey


----------



## -Stinky- (Jul 23, 2018)

Fuente Fuego holy crap that’s a hell of a hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Salute! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Fuentes are the crack of tobacco... that's right.... I said it


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

That's a bomb and a half right there. Since great sticks!
Nice work Kacey


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Two thumbs up


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

You are flush with Fuentes. Nice smack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Holy Shiite Militia!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I haven’t smoked a bad Fuente, can go wrong there, another awesome hit by our well known Hit Man Kacey!


----------

